# Where to buy some good quality dog tags?



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm always replacing my dogs tags as they get scratched pretty quickly and become unreadable. I'm not too bothered about fancy looking tags although I don't mind them, I just want something hard wearing so they last a little bit longer than a couple of months.

Where do you buy yours and do they last well?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ours are from Identitag - solid brass, engraving is filled with black - very clear to read, very durable and scratch resistant.

Medium Round Brass Pet Tag Medium sized tags (which all mine have - good size for all breeds I'd say) are £4.95, free delivery.

They also do plastic ones, and various fancy shapes and colours - but I like the circular brass ones best, they're unobtrusive and smart.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I buy mine from boomerang tags - it seemed like the only place that did proper engraved stainless steel. They also do brass. Both metals last well really well.

Bought Charlie's over a year ago, still looks great.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

got alfies from a pets at home store and a machine engraves whichever one you choose! you see it doing it too.

good price and had for over a year and still looks good to me!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Collars and tags - the brass tags come on a tripple split ring which means it's very difficult to come off (I've never lost one) and the engraving in very good, it doesn't wear off.
Dog Tags, Pet ID, Military Tags, Cat Collars, Dog Collars and Leads

I've currently got the plastic ones (we moved house) for a change and so far so good :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a good brass 'Red Dingo' one - but if you want a bit less jangle, I also have these which I'd recommend 30mm Plastic ID Disc - 'gold collection'

ETA - just noticed Fleur gave the same link!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Most engraved tags scratch and wear away.

I used to recommend someone on ebay as the tags were good but as of late they've not been.

My next tags will be from dog tag art, they are printed on and the tags are made of metal. Everyone I know who has one reccomends them hands down plus they look nice too 

Dog Tags for Dogs and Cats - Pet ID Tags | Dog Tag Art

There's someone who does simular and comes on this forum called Pet shack, I don't know anyone with them but they look the same as dog tag art tags.
Pet Tags | Dog Tags | Dog Identity Tags | Dog Tags For Dogs | Funny Dog Tags | Collar ID Tags | Pet Disc | Engraved Pet Tags | Cool, Cute, Funky, Medical & Comic


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

[email protected] for me.It absolutely fascinates me watching the machine engrave the tag.Little things please little minds.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I got mine from Indigo Collar Tags. They fit onto the collar itself rather than dangle. I had the open ended one as Poppy's collar has the click slide thing rather than a buckle type. Absolutely brilliant and guaranteed for the life of your pet. I had to buy a second one only because I had to change my phone number. Excellent service and an excellent quality tag (I have nothing to do with the company  ).


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. I will have a look at the sites in a short while. I usually buy mine from ebay or pets at home but have never really been that happy with them. They either come off the collars or they get badly scratched.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

My lil Babies said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I will have a look at the sites in a short while. I usually buy mine from ebay or pets at home but have never really been that happy with them. They either come off the collars or they get badly scratched.


Same.

Pets at home-Scratched
Red dingo-Scratched
Glitter tags off ebay-Scratched and glitter came off
These-Metal top bit brakes off and Rust leaks in.

I've tested close to every tag possible except dogtagart :lol:


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I use Identitag slide on collar tags. They are pretty cheap and they wear well (although I have found the brass wears better than the silver plated brass).
Harry has lost loads of tags and Darcey lost her within 3 days, now they all have slide on ones and they are much better.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Identitags


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Really like the Identitag ones, will definitely bear in mind for the future!

Breeze has these on 2 of her collars: Dog Name Tags, Army Dog Tags, Embossed Tags from Collars and Tags Lightweight, easy to read and still looking good after a year. She also has a barrel style one, been on the collar a few months and hasn't shown any signs of loosening so not bad for £1.50.

Scooter has a barrel tag and a [email protected] one that's almost as old as he is, bit scratched but perfectly legible!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Most engraved tags scratch and wear away.
> 
> I used to recommend someone on ebay as the tags were good but as of late they've not been.
> 
> ...


I have one from each of these. They both have fab ranges - but alas both tags have become scratched and discoloured and as I've only had them a few months I am a tad disappointed.

Dex's main tags are from Identitags - really fast service and pretty good quality.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I use merry dogs. They are stamped rather than engraved. You can choose your own message for the reverse if you want to as well. Mine has lasted over a year and still looks good.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

DirtyGertie said:


> I got mine from Indigo Collar Tags. They fit onto the collar itself rather than dangle. I had the open ended one as Poppy's collar has the click slide thing rather than a buckle type. Absolutely brilliant and guaranteed for the life of your pet. I had to buy a second one only because I had to change my phone number. Excellent service and an excellent quality tag (I have nothing to do with the company  ).


That's what we've got - we needed non-dangley ones for agility and they were recommended by our instructor who showed us her dog's tag which was a good few years old and still perfectly legible. I've only had ours a couple of months but I'm really pleased with it so far. One of the benefits of it sliding onto the collar is that it doesn't bash into things so much so shouldn't get scratched (and if it wears so that it is difficult to read, they'll replace for free as it shouldn't).


----------

